# So I bought a freezer and font



## 2cranky (12/5/17)

I bought this old Peter's Drumstick Freezer for $100 last year and its been going great with a controller.
I've got a few kegs in there with a manifold and gas all hooked up with party taps at the moment.
it will fit 6 without the gas. so should be big enough for me!
The other week I picked up this old flooded font with 8 taps for $200.

So the project is gong to be to cut down the font from 10 outlet to 6 outlet and fit to the freezer.
I thought I'd buy some 76mm triclover flanges a gasket and triclover clamp to rejoin the font in the middle.
Then id ditch the lids on the freezer and fix an aluminum section across the back to support the font then have a small double glazed frame (lid) made to fit the remaining opening.
the lid would just lift out completely when needed to swap kegs or just lift one side for other stuff.

I have to work out the flooded bit but I'm thinking a tank and pump sitting on the step in the freezer as well as a couple of fans and moving the gas to external.

Any other Ideas?


----------



## mtb (12/5/17)

Here's an idea, contact whoever sold you that font+taps for $200 and give them a hug. Christ that's a good deal.

Maybe some chalkboard adhesive coating so you can write what's on tap (and black looks awesome no matter what)?


----------



## Chap (12/5/17)

Can't help with the build sorry. It wow what a buy! Keep us updated, would love to see how it turns out


----------



## 2cranky (12/5/17)

mtb said:


> Here's an idea, contact whoever sold you that font+taps for $200 and give them a hug. Christ that's a good deal.
> 
> Maybe some chalkboard adhesive coating so you can write what's on tap (and black looks awesome no matter what)?


yeah there's 6 plates with badges on them. I'll take the badges off and fix a little chalk board to the plate.

He had 3 or 4 of them, out of the old Irish club in Brisbane.


----------



## breakbeer (12/5/17)

Would be a shame to cut down/shorten that awesome font, I'd just get a bigger freezer


----------



## fdsaasdf (14/5/17)

breakbeer said:


> Would be a shame to cut down/shorten that awesome font, I'd just get a bigger freezer


+100


----------



## Digga (14/5/17)

I'd buy the stout taps off you after you delete them!
Just let me know what you don't need. Or we can swap for a more suitable font.


----------



## 2cranky (15/5/17)

haha, I'm struggling to get 4 beers online at once. I'd never get 10!


----------



## fdsaasdf (15/5/17)

2cranky said:


> haha, I'm struggling to get 4 beers online at once. I'd never get 10!


Not with an attitude like that!  Still too pretty to chop up IMO. 

Do you know if the other fonts are still available?


----------



## Pnutapper (17/5/17)

breakbeer said:


> Would be a shame to cut down/shorten that awesome font, I'd just get a bigger freezer


+1

Have you done this type of thing before? Are you confident that the symmetry will still be there if you cut a section out of the span?


----------



## 2cranky (17/5/17)

Pnutapper said:


> +1
> 
> Have you done this type of thing before? Are you confident that the symmetry will still be there if you cut a section out of the span?


What cut up something pretty? 
Never built a keezer or cut down a font but I wont let that stop me.

Symmetry? Its a 10 outlet, I can cut 3 in from either end and finish up with 6 evenly spaced taps with a tri clamp in the middle, like the images below.




I haven't decided whether to leave a bit of extra space in the middle or leave the tap spacing even - I'll make up my mind on that when I get the clamp.
If the flanges don't support enough I'll sleeve the inside of the tube.

I can get a custom double glazed lid for under $100 plus the channel to frame it in.
I need a 150 x 20 section of something to mount the font on. I might need to get a piece of stainless folded.

Still looking at options for the flooding of the font.

This font is by no means pristine. It's chrome plated brass (i think) and the chrome is quite pitted.
It might polish up ok but I'm re purposing a bit of kit that was junked.


----------



## 2cranky (17/5/17)

Digga said:


> I'd buy the stout taps off you after you delete them!
> Just let me know what you don't need. Or we can swap for a more suitable font.


Hey Digger I think I'll keep the stout taps - 1 at least. I only have one spout and its a plastic one. The other 2 will take a screw in spout though.
What would you suggest as a more suitable font? I was originally going to go for two triple T posts. But they are hard to get at a good price.


----------



## klangers (17/5/17)

You can't just chop stainless and join it again with a triclover.

You need to weld on the triclover connections (with argon purge), and then pickle them. Apologies if you know this. stainless welding of tube is NOT for the beginner. If the font chrome-plated brass, you're going to deeply regret the decision to cut as it will be impossible to weld on triclovers and become useless.

The font is the valuable piece here, not the freezer.


----------



## 2cranky (17/5/17)

fdsaasdf said:


> Not with an attitude like that!  Still too pretty to chop up IMO.
> 
> Do you know if the other fonts are still available?


don't think they are available - I texted him but no answer yet.


----------



## 2cranky (17/5/17)

klangers said:


> You can't just chop stainless and join it again with a triclover.
> 
> You need to weld on the triclover connections. Apologies if you know this. stainless welding of tube is NOT for the beginner. If it's chrome-plated brass, you're going to deeply regret the decision to cut.
> 
> The font is the valuable piece here, not the freezer.


Thanks Klangers,
I can't weld it without re chroming.
I wouldn't attempt to weld stainless to brass. 
Why would I regret cutting chromed brass?

I'm counting on a tight fit and using an adhesive in the sleeve. The tube measures 75.4 mm so the flanges (ID 76mm) should be tight enough.

Ok Ill discuss this with an engineer I know.


----------



## klangers (17/5/17)

Based on my experience with triclovers I am a little worried that simply using the clamp to hold the separated bits of tube (with adhesive) will be a bit physically weak. Pushing on and off beer taps places quite a bit of force and torque on the font.

Triclovers are strong if the triclover flanges are there, as they add significant stiffness and actually cause the clamp to pull the two pieces together. Then the joint is positively secured in 3 dimensions, and only relies on friction/adhesion for tube torque. If you don't have the flanges, then the tube can just slide right out. I know it's not being pressurised pipework, but I think you're better off getting a font that's suited to your size. I fear that by the time you've frankensteined this to be sufficiently strong, it's going to be rather ugly.

I got mine welded up at work from scratch, and I feel that was easier than what you're aiming for. It's goalpost with just two elbows, two BSM unions and a straight section with 8 holes. 4 welds. I had to attach the tap shanks and do the beer lines but that's easy (if fiddly). You're going to have to re-do the beer lines anyway if you cut it.

I say you'd regret cutting it if it's brass because:

As you say you'd most definitely need the whole thing re-chromed ($$$)
Brass can't be welded to anything and so as soon as it's cut I'd consider the font ruined unless you can get a feasible non-weld connection
If it's stainless then at least you can get someone to weld the triclovers on for you.

I guess what I'm getting at is, for the cost to hire/buy the gear necessary to TIG weld the triclover on (to do it properly) or fabricated/bought a non-weld coupling, and re-chromed, you may as well buy a new one. 

I have no doubt that you'll get it working, but I think you're better off either paying a professional to do the metalwork or buying one that suits your needs already. Unless you are a welder or the like.


----------



## Pnutapper (17/5/17)

2cranky said:


> What cut up something pretty?
> Never built a keezer or cut down a font but I wont let that stop me.
> 
> Symmetry? Its a 10 outlet, I can cut 3 in from either end and finish up with 6 evenly spaced taps with a tri clamp in the middle, like the images below.
> ...


Klangers has voiced the concerns I had for you in attempting this project.

I was once a design engineer for the company that manufactured that fount. I would not attempt what you are proposing to do. Particularly if you intend to flood it.

And yes, you are correct - the material is chrome plated brass.


----------



## 2cranky (17/5/17)

klangers said:


> Based on my experience with triclovers I am a little worried that simply using the clamp to hold the separated bits of tube (with adhesive) will be a bit physically weak. Pushing on and off beer taps places quite a bit of force and torque on the font.
> 
> Triclovers are strong if the triclover flanges are there, as they add significant stiffness and actually cause the clamp to pull the two pieces together. Then the joint is positively secured in 3 dimensions, and only relies on friction/adhesion for tube torque. If you don't have the flanges, then the tube can just slide right out. I know it's not being pressurised pipework, but I think you're better off getting a font that's suited to your size. I fear that by the time you've frankensteined this to be sufficiently strong, it's going to be rather ugly.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm fitting the flanges but there is no info on how deep the flanges are so, yeah, they might not give good support to the tubes. So in that case I'll sleeve the inside.



The finished font will look the same except 6 taps and a triclover clamp in the center.

yeah the lines a pretty grubby and the o rings don't look the best so I'll strip it down and rebuild.

I'm not going anywhere near welding this. If I need to sleeve it I'll get my engineer friend to turn up something that can press in. i just spoke to him and didn't see any issues. didnt think i'd need to sleeve the inside either. But Chinese tolerances on the flanges might say different.

Cheers


----------



## 2cranky (17/5/17)

Pnutapper said:


> Klangers has voiced the concerns I had for you in attempting this project.
> 
> I was once a design engineer for the company that manufactured that fount. I would not attempt what you are proposing to do. Particularly if you intend to flood it.
> 
> And yes, you are correct - the material is chrome plated brass.


Thanks Pnutapper, but whats the worst that can happen? - it leaks. Or even worse I have paid $200 for 8 second hand taps and fittings.
Hardly a negative result either way.
No, its not as designed.
Can it be re purposed as a 6 tap? I think it can.
Will it look as good as ex works - no, its a long way from that now.


----------



## Pnutapper (17/5/17)

2cranky said:


> Thanks Pnutapper, but whats the worst that can happen? - it leaks.


Yep... That's about right mate.


----------



## 2cranky (17/5/17)

Thank goodness for that!
I was starting to think I was unwittingly desecrating a shrine to the beer gods.


----------



## 2cranky (17/5/17)

If I show it enough respect it should turn out like this:


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/5/17)

Will the full font fit on the fridge?

If so could you split a line from a couple of the kegs and two taps run of one keg.

Then not only do you not risk anything - you dont have to walk all the way to the end of that great big fridge for you favorite brew - it can have a tap at each end.


----------



## 2cranky (17/5/17)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Will the full font fit on the fridge?
> 
> If so could you split a line from a couple of the kegs and two taps run of one keg.
> 
> Then not only do you not risk anything - you dont have to walk all the way to the end of that great big fridge for you favorite brew - it can have a tap at each end.


Great idea but it doesn't fit. I could possibly fit 7 taps but the join would then be odd. And I can only fit 6 kegs in the freezer.


----------



## Digga (17/5/17)

2cranky said:


> Hey Digger I think I'll keep the stout taps - 1 at least. I only have one spout and its a plastic one. The other 2 will take a screw in spout though.
> What would you suggest as a more suitable font? I was originally going to go for two triple T posts. But they are hard to get at a good price.


http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/neath/collectables/vintage-pub-beer-tap-fittings/1147990644

I recon a few cobra fonts would look the part or the others in this pic. 3 for $250 and there not far from mine. Dunno where yiu are but could post though the business pritty cheap.

Just thinking it's a nice bit of kit but on closer inspection i think the taps are lockin types and all mine are snaplock.

Thinking food though.


----------



## Pnutapper (18/5/17)

Digga said:


> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/neath/collectables/vintage-pub-beer-tap-fittings/1147990644
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinking it's a nice bit of kit but on closer inspection i think the taps are lockin types and all mine are snaplock.


Nah... They are all snaplok in the Gumtree image.

That is an absolute bargain as well.


----------



## Digga (18/5/17)

I mean 2cranky's are lock in. I'm aware that the ones I posted are snaplock so cranky's taps won't suit my setup and the ones I posted cranky would need other taps.. doesn't work.


----------



## n87 (18/5/17)

You may be able to unscrew the snaplock/lockin adaptors from the font and swap them over...


----------



## 2cranky (18/5/17)

Seems you can only get butt weld ferrules for triclamps. So all the 3" ferrules are OD 3" not ID 3".

Bloke I spoke to suggested some flared 3" stainless exhaust tube and just slip it on.
Maybe if I can polish it up enough it would look okay.


----------



## Pnutapper (18/5/17)

n87 said:


> You may be able to unscrew the snaplock/lockin adaptors from the font and swap them over...


You would be able to interchange the 3/4" adaptors from the tee bar founts from the gumtree ad with the bridge fount. Not the cobra in the gumtree ad though. It is a different adaptor. Still snaplok, but different thread in the back section.


----------



## 2cranky (18/5/17)

yeah thanks 
I think I've settled on the goal posts.


----------



## Grott (18/5/17)

Sell the magnificent 10 tap set to someone that can use it as is and buy the setup you want. That way two people could be happy rather than heaps who don't believe you should be cutting it down.


----------



## 2cranky (18/5/17)

grott said:


> Sell the magnificent 10 tap set to someone that can use it as is and buy the setup you want. That way two people could be happy rather than heaps who don't believe you should be cutting it down.


Mate all due respect but I believe I own it.
If I want to fit it to my set up then that's my right to do so. 
If someone wants to come up with a deal I cant refuse I'm willing to listen but giving me grief over it is out of order.


----------



## malt junkie (18/5/17)

I had a freezer a few years back that fit 12 kegs and that font would have been glorious on top. Chestys are always popping up maybe watch out for something bigger. As you say it's yours to do with as you please. But be a little understanding when you slip on the pluddle of tears in the AHB foyer if you do cut it up. Obviously if you do decide to go with the biggest freezer on earth and 10 taps, we will all want to assist in it's christening, hell how ever many taps you end up with we want to help with the christening!


----------



## Grott (18/5/17)

2cranky said:


> Mate all due respect but I believe I own it.
> If I want to fit it to my set up then that's my right to do so.
> If someone wants to come up with a deal I cant refuse I'm willing to listen but giving me grief over it is out of order.


Your right, it is yours to do as you wish. ( didn't say it wasn't). Sorry for having an opinion and suggestion. It seems it has taken a lot comments/suggestions prior for me to give the grief that is "out of order".


----------



## 2cranky (29/5/17)

Got this nice little sleeve made today.


----------



## Pnutapper (2/6/17)

What is the material 2cranky?


----------



## 2cranky (2/6/17)

Hey Pnutapper,
Its just 3" stainless exhaust flared to fit a 3" pipe. It will polish up pretty good I think.


----------



## Pnutapper (2/6/17)

Kewl!

I am watching this thread with great interest.


----------



## 2cranky (2/6/17)

Yeah Surgery might be this weekend. I've got a cool reciprocating saw I've been dying to use.  :lol:


----------



## 2cranky (2/6/17)

Polished the sleeve. I think it will match ok.



Needs a bit more polishing I think.


----------



## 2cranky (3/6/17)

Surgery day!


I made a jig for the font, this way I can have a helper rotate the font while I cut using an angle grinder with cutting blade attached.
Cut really well, after cutting checked for squareness and I cleaned the edge up with a flap disk.
Gave one side a bit of a polish - I swear I could spend a couple of hours polishing this thing.


I won't join it properly until I mount it on a stainless steel plinth I'm having folded up.


----------



## malt junkie (3/6/17)

That looks [email protected]#ken awesome, with the font you got I would have been pissin myself having to cut it, and I think I said before there will be tears shed in many a brewers home, but call me Sharron if ya haven't made fools of them! Love ya work! Now ya just gotta justify it with a shit hot finish on the keezer.

good luck

MJ

PS: I'll be watching this, if you went this far just for the font, then lets just say you've now set the bench mark for the rest of the build. :icon_drool2:


----------



## 2cranky (3/6/17)

Cheers MJ,
Wasn't too much trouble. $5 worth of pine, a few screws about an hour to set up. Then about 10 minutes to cut another 10 to clean up.
All done in between a mountain bike ride and kids Saturday sport. 
gotta wait for the stainless plinth before I do any more.

- I've got the four tap off cut if anyone wants to hold a wake!


----------



## Pnutapper (5/6/17)

malt junkie said:


> That looks [email protected]#ken awesome, with the font you got I would have been pissin myself having to cut it, and I think I said before there will be tears shed in many a brewers home, but call me Sharron if ya haven't made fools of them! Love ya work!


+1

I was probably one of the naysayers to begin with, but got a bit more interested as I saw the renders etc. I also started to think that you wont be dealing with nearly the same flow rate as a commercial glycol pump. Fingers are well and truly crossed for a successful outcome!

Maybe cap the ends of your offcut, and make a manifold out of it? Should be a walk in the park for a bloke with your skills.  (I have no idea what you would use it for though!)

EDIT TO ADD: I can't remember the diameter of the o ring that sits between the nipples and the flood kits. I may have some that suit in the shed. Send me PM if you like, and I will mail you a few if I have. (Then I can bask in a little of the glory!  )


----------



## 2cranky (5/6/17)

Pnutapper said:


> +1
> 
> I was probably one of the naysayers to begin with, but got a bit more interested as I saw the renders etc. I also started to think that you wont be dealing with nearly the same flow rate as a commercial glycol pump. Fingers are well and truly crossed for a successful outcome!
> 
> ...


----------



## 2cranky (7/6/17)

Picked up the Plinth today! Something else to polish.






So I'll need to polish this and cut holes to mount the font. 
Recycled Stainless with 30 x 150 x 998 mm HDPE insert (makes it solid) $140.
I'll mount a couple of fans underneath power and gas will come in at the back of this (its about 12mm higher than the freezer collar).


----------



## 2cranky (10/6/17)

Busy day today. Brewed one. Kegged one. And did some work on my keezer.
Measured the spacing for the holes, had a beer, took a deep breath and started cutting. Bought a cheapo Bi metal hole saw - it broke halfway through the second hole. So I guess I'll be returning that one.




Did a trial fit so I could work out where the gas and power needs to come in from the back.




I'll finish polishing the plinth and run all the new beer lines tomorrow. I might even seal it up and do a leak test


----------



## earle (10/6/17)

Reckon you might need to paint that freezer. Schmick looking font will look out of place.


----------



## 2cranky (10/6/17)

earle said:


> Reckon you might need to paint that freezer. Schmick looking font will look out of place.


Haha,
It'll look fine.


----------



## 2cranky (12/6/17)

Almost ready for assembly.


----------



## 2cranky (21/6/17)

Put my font together today!
I've glued the sleeve in place with a good quality Sikaflex product and bolted it to the plinth with a strap for extra security while it sets. 
I've also put all new seals in including the flood kit curtesy of Pnutapper. I was having trouble finding them but Pnutapper chased them down for me. Thanks mate. 

I've mounted the taps with new handles (Again from Pnutapper- very handy) just to have a gander!


----------



## malt junkie (21/6/17)

Looking good mate , now time to hook in to that keezer, and get everything setup and leak tested.


----------



## Lowlyf (21/6/17)

That's bloody unreal


----------



## 2cranky (21/6/17)

malt junkie said:


> Looking good mate , now time to hook in to that keezer, and get everything setup and leak tested.


Gotta wait 2 weeks for the lid to get finished. 
It's double glazed panel using toughened glass. It's the glass toughening that takes the time.
I got some stainless folded up to frame it. So it should look ok.
In the meantime I can get sorted with the water reservoir for the chilling and the pump. I've also got to hook up the fans and some led light inside so I don't forget to turn it off.


----------



## Pnutapper (22/6/17)

2cranky said:


> Put my font together today!
> 
> I've mounted the taps with new handles (Again from Pnutapper- very handy) just to have a gander!



Good ol' PMA... They have helped many many people mount handles. 

It's looking great mate!


----------



## 2cranky (7/7/17)

Finished the keezer today.
Font - no leaks.
Pond pump with 10 litre reservoir chills it down well.
The LED lights are connected to the pump so hopefully they will remind me to turn it off when not using it. 
Now I just need to fill it with beer.


----------



## knot_gillty (8/7/17)

Looks good Cranky. Well done.


----------



## earle (8/7/17)

Looking good, and for all the doubters ....

_They said you’d never make it, but you finally came through, for all of you who’ve made it, this one’s made for you…made for you…this one’s made for you…you made it through and this one’s made for you_


----------



## 2cranky (9/7/17)

earle said:


> Looking good, and for all the doubters ....
> 
> _They said you’d never make it, but you finally came through, for all of you who’ve made it, this one’s made for you…made for you…this one’s made for you…you made it through and this one’s made for you_


But I made it for myself


----------



## tj2204 (11/7/17)

Looks awesome. 

That single keg does seem a bit lonely though, better get brewing!


----------



## 2cranky (11/7/17)

tj2204 said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> That single keg does seem a bit lonely though, better get brewing!


yep got 4 in there now. 
1 imperial IPA
1 brown IPA
1 red IPA
1 soda water for the kids

2 session IPAs in the fermenters.

after that I'll probably do another RED IPA and maybe a citra or something.

addicted to IPA at the moment.


----------



## knot_gillty (11/7/17)

2cranky said:


> 1 soda water for the kids.....



You'll rock home one day to drunk kids, "sorry dad, thought that one was the soda water".... haha.


----------



## 2cranky (11/7/17)

knot_gillty said:


> You'll rock home one day to drunk kids, "sorry dad, thought that one was the soda water".... haha.


Good point. The Imperial IPA is deadly at 9.8%
Very good reason to get cracking with the labels I guess.


----------



## Pnutapper (14/7/17)

Rapt for you that it sealed well mate. 

Any idea of the flow rate on your pump?


----------



## 2cranky (14/7/17)

Pnutapper said:


> Rapt for you that it sealed well mate.
> 
> Any idea of the flow rate on your pump?



I chucked all the packaging, but it is roughly 10L per minute in my setup. Uses about half the reservoir of 10L to fill the fount in about 30 seconds.
In less than 3 minutes I have condensation on the fount and I'm tasting my first beer.


----------



## Pnutapper (14/7/17)

2cranky said:


> I chucked all the packaging, but it is roughly 10L per minute in my setup. Uses about half the reservoir of 10L to fill the fount in about 30 seconds.
> In less than 3 minutes I have condensation on the fount and I'm tasting my first beer.


Great result mate. What temp are you running the freezer at? 
Would ruin the flavour of your beer - but if you were set at -2 deg, you would be seeing ice on that fount at that flow rate I reckon.


----------



## 2cranky (14/7/17)

Oh and I made my own labels. 
All semi borrowed off the internet!


----------



## 2cranky (14/7/17)

Pnutapper said:


> Great result mate. What temp are you running the freezer at?
> Would ruin the flavour of your beer - but if you were set at -2 deg, you would be seeing ice on that fount at that flow rate I reckon.


Freezer is set at 2c it ranges 1.8 - 2.5
the reservoir might freeze at -2. but it would be fun to try I guess.


----------



## Pnutapper (14/7/17)

2cranky said:


> Freezer is set at 2c it ranges 1.8 - 2.5
> the reservoir might freeze at -2. but it would be fun to try I guess.



Just tip a bit of glycol in to the solution. About 15% of the total volume would work for that flow rate. (Could freeze the soda water though!  )


----------



## 2cranky (14/7/17)

Pnutapper said:


> Just tip a bit of glycol in to the solution. About 15% of the total volume would work for that flow rate. (Could freeze the soda water though!  )


That would make the kids very unhappy!


----------



## 2cranky (7/8/17)

It's taken a while but my keezer is almost full.
labels are all ready to go!
any similarity to commercially available brews is purely coincidence.


----------



## klangers (7/8/17)

Damn, you certainly go above and beyond when compared to my old masking tape and sharpie labels. 

If something's going to freeze, it's most likely to freeze in the beer line. You'll know when you open the tap and nothing happens.


----------



## 2cranky (7/8/17)

klangers said:


> Damn, you certainly go above and beyond when compared to my old masking tape and sharpie labels.
> 
> If something's going to freeze, it's most likely to freeze in the beer line. You'll know when you open the tap and nothing happens.


Thanks klangers,
yeah already had that.  the line was touching the side of the freezer. I just adjusted it and wrapped a warm rag around it for a minute or so. I now know not to let my lines touch the sides.


----------

